# REVEILLE - a salute to Veterans



## Bundu Basher (Jul 13, 2006)

REVEILLE - a salute to Veterans

Nearly 12 minutes - but good...


----------



## Matzos (Jul 13, 2006)

Very moving, great post.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Bundu Basher,

What a great show, I enjoyed every minute of it and had a good laugh at the beginning.

In the UK there was a battle between two counties, Lancashire and Yorkshire and though it was hundreds of years ago the York’s and Lance’s still battle verbally in friendly banter. But should someone else from a different county interfere, then they will both turn on him. 

Thank you for making my day.

Silky


----------



## ArcticWolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Wonderful tribute to all veterans. salute;


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2006)

Deeply moving video.


----------



## Eagledriver (Jul 14, 2006)

Very moving. A nice tribute to all vets.  med;   med;


----------



## Reloader (Jul 17, 2006)

A sensitive and moving tribute.


----------

